# [SOLVED] Internet stops downloading after a few seconds



## grahamw444 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi there,
This is really frustrating. Almost every time I try to download a document/video it stops after a few seconds and doesn't start again. I've tried with IE8, Safari, Firefox and Chrome. They're all the same.
I'm using Windows 7 64 bit and a Lynksys router.
My wife has XP on her laptop and it downloads without a problem on the same router.
We're wondering if this is an issue with 7 and Lynksys?
I'm using a Dell Inspiron 1545 with 4GB RAM.
It's been getting worse so I'd love it if anyone could shed some light on this.
Thanks.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Internet stops downloading after a few seconds*

Hi - 

Two things to try, please - 

1. Run IE8 at elevated admin level - RIGHT-click on IE8 icon, select "Run as Administrator"

2. Boot into SAFEMODE w/ Networking - tap F8 key during boot-up

Test Internet downloads under each.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## grahamw444 (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Internet stops downloading after a few seconds*

jcgriff2, thanks for replying.

I did #1. When I tried #2 I didn't see the option to choose Safemode w/networking. I just saw "Windows 7". It seemed to start up as usual so I tried the F8 again on start up but nothing happened. Tried again but still nothing. Anyway, I tried a speed test on 4 browsers and they are all 1900+.

Some history regarding this: My internet was very slow. ISP said too many trees between me and the tower (this seems odd as we only had this wireless connection for a few months and there were no more trees in January when I had problems than in the previous summer when our internet connection was installed; actually there were less leaves as it was winter). Often tried speed test but it frequently stopped before the end (just like trying to download videos and files and some web pages). But why do the two XP machines have no problems? Can it be something to do with '7' and the ISP's system? As the '7' machine was new last December I can be pretty sure that the problem has always been there.

I really appreciate your help again! You helped me last year.

Thanks,
Graham


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Internet stops downloading after a few seconds*

Hi Graham . . .

Your welcome for the help last year; hopefully your Internet troubles can be solved today.

Do you have an Internet Security app installed, maybe one that came as a trial version with your new Windows 7 system, e.g., NIS, N360, KIS, McAfee, etc...?

Your wifi connection - Are you running wifi from a router within your home? You mentioned a tower and trees. Who is your ISP - cable company, DSL, etc...?

How are the XP systems connected - wifi also?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## grahamw444 (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Internet stops downloading after a few seconds*

It's a bit like something sees that the computer has started downloading and says "hey, you can't do that" and puts a stop to it. I've tried turning off the firewall and virus scanner (McAfee). The other machines use Norton and AVG. I tried again (for the 20th time to download a 2mb pdf but only got 32% before it stopped - and that's more than usual). Can it that the ISP hasn't upgraded to Windows 7?


----------



## grahamw444 (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Internet stops downloading after a few seconds*

I have McAfee. I tried turning off the antivirus and firewall but no difference.

We use a linksys router. My wife's XP laptop and my Win7 machine work with the wireless router. The desktop is plugged into the router. I plugged my laptop directly into the ISP's modem to bypass the router but no difference. 

The ISP is Succeed.net in Yuba City. It's wireless broadband. Very poor customer service though as they spent 5 months saying it was a problem on my end until they admitted that trees were the problem. But why do the XP machines work?

I just download Internet Download Manager but it made no difference. 

I just spoke to a friend who has the same problem with the same ISP - he and his wife use Windows 7 and Vista and the problem is the same on both machines. 

Graham


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Internet stops downloading after a few seconds*

I would remove McAfee completely and see if there is any difference, especially since you tried Ethernet and got the same results.

Mc Afee Removal --> http://jcgriff2.com/A-V_Removal_Tools/McAfee_Removal.html

You can always reinstall McAfee if you wish to.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## grahamw444 (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Internet stops downloading after a few seconds*

Hello,

My ISP finally had the solution to this problem (when I was trying to solve this between January and May they had no idea). I've copied his message below in case you find it useful in the future. I clicked on the 2nd link and that worked.

Many thanks again for taking the time to help.

Graham

Both windows vista and 7 contain a flaw in operating system code, that causes issues when connecting over a wireless.
network. 

The equipment we provide merely passes data packets, but it's the operating system (windows) that runs the tcp/ip stack that is causing the issues you are experiencing

Windows vista and 7 both use a new feature implemented by Microsoft called scaling, that scales back the amount of data the operating system can receive. 

Here is a possible link that may help you understand the issue.

The issue occurs when downloading... whether email, speed test, internet,
etc... it's when the pc tries to receive data, and the operating system
intercepts...

We have several customers who all have a similar issue, and they are all using vista or 7.

This issue is documented by Microsoft. The second link refers to an email download, but it is still referring to the same issue.

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms819736.aspx


http://support.microsoft.com/kb/935400

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/935400#letmefixit


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Internet stops downloading after a few seconds*

Hi - 

Thank you for posting back with your solution.

Did you change the value of "Receive Window Auto-Tuning Level" to fix this?

Or was it "netsh interface tcp set global autotuninglevel=disabled" that you set?

Or did you allow "Fix it for me" to do the job?

I don't see anything specific to Vista or Windows 7 in the links. In fact, Server 2003 and Outlook are mentioned.

This is most interesting to me as I have traveled throughout the USA with laptops and have never encountered a problem with wifi.

Thanks . . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## grahamw444 (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Internet stops downloading after a few seconds*

I entered this... *netsh interface tcp set global autotuninglevel=disabled* . I had to do it manually as it wouldn't download the "Fix if for me" option (after all, this was the whole problem). 

The ISP support guy said the second of the three links refers to email download but it's still the same problem. Certainly worked for me. So far.

The new guy at the ISP is sending out emails to all their Vista & 7 customers as it has been an ongoing problem for them, and due to my prompting they found the solution.

Regards,
Graham


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Internet stops downloading after a few seconds*

Hi Graham. . .

Quite a fix and find, for that matter. I was unaware of this issue.

I am glad you were so persistent with your ISP and got them to dig into this for you. I just think of you and the others that have had issues - Vista came out in January 2007.

I really appreciate you taking the time to post back with the solution for this as I'm sure it will benefit others.

It has been a pleasure working with you and hope you will come back - if need be and hopefully not too soon, with system problems, that is.

I wish you the best - enjoy Windows 7.

Kind Regards. . .

JC

`


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Internet stops downloading after a few seconds*

Hi, glad you got it working, I suspect the problem is with your ISP unless your Linksys is 6 years or older. Could you do us a favour as this problem is common in developing countries. I would like to see your output from this command (perfectly safe, notepad will open post the contents here)

Go to start ,all programs, accessories, and right click on command prompt select "run as administrator" at the prompt:-


```
netsh int tcp show global>%temp%\1.txt & start notepad %temp%\1.txtQuerying
```


----------



## grahamw444 (Jan 11, 2010)

When I put the code in it said it couldn't find the file, Create a new one? I said yes but notepad opened up blank. I input the code again and got - "There is no program associated to perform the requested action. Please install a program or, if one is already installed, create an association in the Default Program's control program".


----------



## grahamw444 (Jan 11, 2010)

Here is an associated link from my ISP

http://8help.osu.edu/3253.html

Graham


----------



## grahamw444 (Jan 11, 2010)

jenae,
Because I created a new file after entering the code, could this be a problem in the future? Is there a way I can delete it if I need to?
Graham


----------



## grahamw444 (Jan 11, 2010)

Another problem I occasionally encounter is "Not Responding". Sometimes it gets bad and several programs stop responding so I have to open task manager and close them from there. Dell Support said I had a virus but McAfee and AVG can't find it. I don't trust Dell that much.

Do you have any other ideas about this?

Thanks,
Graham


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I note this thread say's solved? My apology that code is wrong I copied something else and they got mixed no harm from what you did they are temp files only the correct code:-

netsh int tcp show global> %temp%\1.txt & start notepad %temp%\1.txt


----------

